# Bike selection Giant vs. Masi?



## wage (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bike selection*

So i'd like to get a road bike for the days the trails are to muddy for my mtn bike.

A local shop has a leftover Giant TCR A1, the shop is great and they have a good deal since it's a left over.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/3/11459/?collections_id=2

I can also get a GREAT deal on Masi Bikes. One would be the Gran Corsa or possibly stepping up to the 3VC105

http://www.masibikes.com//cycles/index.php

I really don't know anything about road bikes or what i should/shouldn't be working on. the 3VC series is a full carbon frame/fork but seems to have limited sizing. 

Me, i'm 5'7 weigh 150. Was told that I should be looking for a 52-54. Thoughts/Opinions needed please!


----------

